# 1969 Gto Dash



## bigboy (Sep 26, 2009)

Need Some Info On Companys That Recover The Vinly Part I Know Of Just Dashes Co But I've Heard About One In Oregon Or Some Where Out That Way Any Info Would Be Very Helpfull Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Here's one in WA state.

Interior Auto Restoration - Dash Board Restorations | Dash Restoration | Cracked Dash 
DASHBOARD RESTORATIONS USA

AMERICAN MUSCLE CARS . PICKUPS . CLASSIC VEHICLES . IMPORTS
MOTOR HOMES . MARINE . AIRCRAFT

Our services include the restoration of Dash Pads, Consoles, Arm Rests and some Door Panels depending on make and model. We are now able to offer wood-graining services also. All work is done in Washington State.

We provide a first-class service - we do not repair - our service is a genuine and complete restoration by professional craftsmen. Your unit will be reconditioned, padded, shaped, and recovered with the best quality foam and UV sun protected material using our vacuum heat molding process. This process ensures that your unit will be finished to "as new" condition, in the color of your choice, at no additional cost!

We are not interested in crack-fill and cover or quick fixes, but a professional and genuine restoration. We offer our customers a 100% guarantee against faulty workmanship and materials!

Our turnaround time averages 3 to 4 weeks, once at our shop. All units must be sent to us on the metal/plastic sub-frame - we are not able to accept the pad only. Any and all fittings such as vents, instrument surrounds, plastic fittings, and fitted gauges that contact the vinyl must be included to enable us to accurately size and refit these items following the restoration of the dash-pad.

Please use our inquiry form to obtain a quote on your needs. Our initial estimate will be based on your unit being in what we deem to be restorable condition. We do however reserve the right to refuse restoration of any unit considered by our company to be unfit for restoration.

If preferred, you may contact us at either the email address, fax or phone number shown below.

Dashboard Restorations USA Email [email protected]
Phone/Fax 360-892-4075

We Offer:

* Dashboard Restoration
* Dash Restoration
* Vinyl Dash Restoration
* Interior Auto Restoration
* Cracked Dash Restoration





Web Site Development Copyright © 2005 All Rights Reserved Dashboard Restorations USA


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I have only talked to the guys at just dashes....they have a great reputation for thier work. They are expensive. 69 is a BIIIIG dash pad!! :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

do you need full replacement or just reupholstered? i was quoted somewhere in the ballpark of 200 for mine at a shop here in tx. they do phenominal work (did my car's interior/top and currently have a roll's phantom being reworked) and it might be worth the shipping.


----------

